

Essay: The Playboy Interview: Marshall McLuhan - krigath
http://www.nextnature.net/2009/12/the-playboy-interview-marshall-mcluhan/

======
krigath
PLAYBOY: Isn’t this projection of an electronically induced world
consciousness more mystical than technological?

McLUHAN: Yes — as mystical as the most advanced theories of modern nuclear
physics. Mysticism is just tomorrow’s science dreamed today.

